# Skyrim Creation Kit



## PCGH_Eric (1. Februar 2012)

Maps und Dungeons bauen wie in Fallout 3, mit Echtzeit-Rendering. Dialogketten erstellen. Scripte schreiben mit der eigens erstellten Script-Sprache Pyrus. Dokumentation in einem eigenen Wiki. Publishen in Steam. Andere Mods abonnieren für automatische Updates beim Spielstart.

Alles in allem: läuft!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU4oAKZE1VI


----------



## Heretic (1. Februar 2012)

Bei mir geht der Link nicht 

mfg Heretic


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2012)

Mach erst mal eine Echte News daraus !
Quellen ? Mehr Inhalt ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Februar 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß Heretic recht hat, der Link funktioniert nicht (mehr), ist die News etwas dürftig.
MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2012)

So habe denn link aber 
^Creation Kit & Skyrim Workshop Preview - YouTube


----------



## OdlG (2. Februar 2012)

Nettes Video  Die Modder dürften noch etwas Puffer haben, da ich schon 35h spiele, aber keine 5 Hauptquests erledigt habe xD Dauert wohl noch ne Weile bis ich durch bin und von vorn anfange ;D


----------



## HawkEy3 (2. Februar 2012)

Freue mich wirklich auf die großartigen Mods die jetzt kommen werden! Danke an alle  engagierten Modder
Bin auch mal sehr gespannt ob das mit den mods  installieren über steam so problemlos funktioniert, wenn ja wärs echt genial.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

Was passiert denn mit Skyrimnexus? Hoffe das man da die Mods bei Steam ordentlich strukturiert vorfindet... Also mit Top Mods usw.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2012)

So, ab eben grade ist es verfügbar. Und das funkelnde neue High-Res-Texturpaket gleich dazu. *saug*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Februar 2012)

Du Dieb! Ich habs grad als erster im Skyrim-Thread gepostet, wollte das jetzt hier auch machen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Februar 2012)

Gnaa... das Forum stirbt gerade 
Ich brauch mal einen Link oder so.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Du Dieb! Ich habs grad als erster im Skyrim-Thread gepostet, wollte das jetzt hier auch machen.


 
Ich hab so gut wie alle Threads über Skyrim damit beglückt, höhöhö


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Februar 2012)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Gnaa... das Forum stirbt gerade
> Ich brauch mal einen Link oder so.


 Suchst du das hier?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/130678-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-302.html



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab so gut wie alle Threads über Skyrim damit beglückt, höhöhö


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Februar 2012)

Schon gut, habe den Link für das High-Res-Paket gefunden, trotzdem danke, Ob4ru|3r. Ist da jetzt das Creation Kit bei?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Februar 2012)

Aso, das war gemeint ....



Das Creation Kit findet man in der Bibliothek unter Tools. Einbindung in den Steam Workshop ist automatisch. Das High Res Textur-Paket läuft unabhängig und ist im Grunde 'n DLC.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Februar 2012)

Gut, dann weiß ich ja bescheid. Ich finde aber, dass es ein feiner Zug von Bethesda ist, eines nachzuliefern.


----------



## NCphalon (7. Februar 2012)

Sie haben uns nicht vergessen^^

PS: Warum müssen die genau dann an unsrer Leitung rumpfuschen wenn ich schnell so en Texpack runterladen muss? -.-


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2012)

Jetzt wurde mein Download einfach pausiert wegen Serverüberlastung?! Sauerei, ich war zuerst da ^^


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde mein Download einfach pausiert wegen Serverüberlastung?! Sauerei, ich war zuerst da ^^



Hab mein Steam jetzt wieder geschlossen. Ich werds morgen über den Tag laufen lassen, dann sollte es Abends fertig sein.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Februar 2012)

ich lade mit rund 3 mb auf France - Marseille. ist mein lieblingsserver 
ansonsten kann ich München empfehlen.


ich hau mir grad komplett neu skyrim drauf. einmal back to the roots wie es so schön heißt


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Februar 2012)

Geht nur mir das so oder funktioniert das CK nicht mit der deutschen Version?


Stürzt nach dem laden immer mit folgender Meldung ab:

MASTERFILE: LOCALIZATION: Lookup failed for ID: 0x00012584 from strings file: Strings/Skyrim_English.dlSTRINGS!


Sehr entäuschend...


----------



## B4llY (7. Februar 2012)

jup funkt bei mir auch nicht ...in den tuts funktioniert das -,- ...
Creation Kit - YouTube


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Februar 2012)

Mit der englischen Version von Skyrim funktionierts, grade probiert.

Scheint so als wen man da bei der Syncro geschlampt hat. Darf man nur hoffen das die Herrn von Behtesda da schnell nen Patch/Fix nachlegen der das CK mit der deutschen Version lauffähig macht...


Ganze Vorfreude aufs CK momentan fürn Allerwertesten...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Februar 2012)

Nightslaver schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der englischen Version von Skyrim funktionierts, grade probiert.
> 
> Scheint so als wen man da bei der Syncro geschlampt hat. Darf man nur hoffen das die Herrn von Behtesda da schnell nen Patch/Fix nachlegen der das CK mit der deutschen Version lauffähig macht...
> 
> Ganze Vorfreude aufs CK momentan fürn Allerwertesten...



War iwie zu erwarten. Das Oblivion CK hat ja auch immer derbe rumgespackt.
Ich schätze mal in den nächsten Tagen kommt der Fix für die deutsche Version.


----------

